# اللهجة المصرية: عيني بترفّ



## Josh_

أهلا وسهلا،

استماعي إلى الأغنية المصرية القديمة "عيني بترفّ" (من الفيلم المصري القديم "غزل البنات")
فكّرني في سؤال كان لديّ من زمان:

في اللهجة المصرية هل تعني عبارة "عيني بترف،" على سبيل المجاز، أن "لديّ هواجس" أو "لديّ إحساس أن شيئا سيحصل؟"

جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ayed

*لا أدري عن معناها باللهجة المصرية ولكن لدينا في نجد:*
*حينما "ترف"عين أحدهم.أي "تطرف" لا إرادياً فإنه يتوقع مقدم أحد أقاربه مثلاً.. هذا ما لدي من معنى لهذه العبارة.*


----------



## cherine

نعم يا جوش، لمّا الواحد عينه بترف معناها -في المعتقد الشعبي- أن شيئًا على وشك الحدوث. بل هناك كثيرون يميِّزون بين العين اليمنى واليسرى: إذا اليمين رفِّت يبقى خير إن شاء الله


----------



## Ghabi

ده غريب قوي عشانّا بنقول نفس الحاجة في الصين لكن عندنا رفّ العين اليمين هو	فأل ورفّ العين الشمال هو إشارة خير.


----------



## Mahaodeh

الفأل وإشارة الخيرة واحد، لعلك تقصد أن إحداها فأل والأخرى شؤم.


----------



## Ghabi

صح، الفأل وإشارة الخيرة زيّ بعض!  كنت اقصد "شؤم". بالَخبط كلمة "فأل" وكلمة "شؤم" دايماً. شكراً جزيلاً ع ملاحظتك الخطأ يا مها!


----------



## Josh_

ممتاز! شكرا على مداخلاتكم في هذا الموضوع.



cherine said:


> نعم يا جوش، لمّا الواحد عينه بترف معناها -في المعتقد الشعبي- أن شيئًا على وشك الحدوث. بل هناك كثيرون يميِّزون بين العين اليمنى واليسرى: إذا اليمين رفِّت يبقى خير إن شاء الله


هل تُستعمل هذه العبارة بمعناها الحرفية -- أي عيني بتتهز (لا إراديًا) -- منفصلاً عن المعنى المجازية؟ إذا لا، كيف نعبر عن هذا؟


----------



## cherine

ممكن أن يُقال هذا التعبير حتى لو لم تكن عين المرء "بِتْرِفّ بِجَد". يعني لمجرد التعبير عن أن الإنسان لديه إحساس ما أن شيئًا ما (غالبًا شيء سيء) على وشك الحدوث.


----------



## Josh_

طيب، فهمتُ -- هذا التعبير يُستعمل بمعنى المجازية فقظ. فإذا أردت القول أن "عيني بتتهزّ" بجد فمن الأفضل أن أقول تعبيرا مثل "عيني بتتهز؟"


----------



## cherine

لا يا جوش، مش بالمعنى المجازي فقط، بل بالمعنى المجازي والمعنى الحقيقي.
أما تعبير "عيني بتتهز" فليس له استخدام في العامية المصرية. تقدر تسخدم "عيني بترف" بمعناه الحقيقي.


----------



## Josh_

آه، أسأت الفهم قبلا. والآن لقد فهمت. شكرا.


----------



## totyaat

الفار بيلعب في عبي هههههههههه دا التعبير اللي عايزين توصلوا ليه باللهجه المصريه


----------

